# Idle Stumbling on 01 GXE Sentra



## envirocbr (Feb 12, 2006)

OKat he platform is a 2001 1.8L Sentra...here are the parts replaced so far

BOTH Oxygen Sensors before CAT.

Cleaned MAF with Electrical Contact cleaner.

Cleaned Throttle plate and IAV "IAC"

Reset computer

Went to Dealership for 2003 Recalls (Crank sensor and ECM Foam)

The car stumbles at idle and then goes back up sometimes, and other times the idle stumbles and the engine dies and you have to restart? I replaced all this and I though that would be it. However the car still does it.

Do you recommend the fuel pump? That is my next option...I can get it new for $135. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

envirocbr said:


> OKat he platform is a 2001 1.8L Sentra...here are the parts replaced so far
> 
> BOTH Oxygen Sensors before CAT.
> 
> ...


I put in a CAI a little while ago with no problems. While installing a stereo recently, I unplugged the battery for about 6-7 hours. While I had the wheel well off to wire the amp, I cut a bigger hole for the intake. I'm now having the same problem. I'd love to hear what people have to say about this.


----------



## kaizer (Jun 7, 2005)

Maybe the MAF sensor is faulty? Get a consult II reading on your MAF voltage reading?

Had experience that myself. I did a homemade CAI coupled with a intake bypass valve. It's actually the valve's fault.

Just a suggestion...


----------



## envirocbr (Feb 12, 2006)

The car is STOCK! There are NO mods...I would not dream of putting any money into this car because I would rather put money into my motorcycles. I just like the car because of the insurance and fuel mileage I get. 

Most of the time when the MAF is faulty and voltage is low a CEL comes on and then you will find it through the codes. That is from my past experience with a Misubishi Eclipse GST.

I just need to know, I found a Fuel pump brand new for $117, I will try that.

DOes anyone here know where the fuel pump is located on these cars? How can I access it?


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Just wanted to check back in case you didn't see the other thread.

I was able to solve my problem by taking out the MAF sensor and cleaning it. Runs fine now. I don't know if that will solve your problem but its cheaper than a fuel pump.


----------



## envirocbr (Feb 12, 2006)

I will try to reclean the MAF...I drove the car yesterday and nothing seemed to happen. I purchased the fuel pump allready so I will just have to replace it. I only payed $117 for it..Besides I figure with 106K miles it may go at any time. Hopefully it will work. If not I will go and buy electrical contact cleaner and try it again. Because last time I used Carb and Choke CLeaner. Thanks for your concern and replying.


----------



## envirocbr (Feb 12, 2006)

*UPDATE!!!!!!!*

It appears as if it were the Fuel pump ...it was a pain in the ass to get out but it was replaced and the car accelerates better, and idles smoother. It appeard as if the pump were just dying...especially when the car was hot and the pump was tired...so that was the problem..hopefully


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Glad to hear that you were able to get it working.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

fuel pump went bad after 100,000 miles. thats crazy


----------

